# Cape May 6/4



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Three More Stripers Today My G/F got two 32"-33" and I took the other 34.5"

Also caught a 39" Sand Shark with a Tag in its Dorsal Fin!(NOAA / NMFS Tag)


----------

